# Happy Columbus Day!



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is Columbus Day so take a minute out of your busy day and appreciate all of the great things Columbus has given us. Without Columbus, Ohio would have no capital. Ohio would just be a big flat territory ruled by feuding warlords with cannibals running wild in the streets. In other words, it would be just like Cleveland only bigger. So thank-you Columbus! ::clapping::

P.S. For any of you that happen to live near Columbus, I suggest you celebrate the day by going to Hoggy's BBQ and having a big ol' rack of ribs!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Yep, lotsa myths surrounding Columbus and his discovery. When he got here he found stoneage savages, no wheel, no beast of burden, no metal, no written language. The Aztecs were practicing canibalism and human sacrifice on a grand scale. Columbus knew the world was round (actually, spereoid) and so did many others back before the birth of Christ. Eratosthenes actually calculated how far it was around Earth more than 200 years before the birth of Christ. Columbus' estimate was way off.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is Columbus Day so take a minute out of your busy day and appreciate all of the great things Columbus has given us. Without Columbus, Ohio would have no capital. Ohio would just be a big flat territory ruled by feuding warlords with cannibals running wild in the streets. In other words, it would be just like Cleveland only bigger. So thank-you Columbus! ::clapping::
> 
> P.S. For any of you that happen to live near Columbus, I suggest you celebrate the day by going to Hoggy's BBQ and having a big ol' rack of ribs!


Hey Inor
I dare you to say Columbus discovered America to a Finlander!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Or someone from China.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

roy said:


> Or someone from China.


Very true!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I walked to the Post Office so as not have a pistol in the parking lot. I used the handicap blue button to open the doors. The side to the PO Boxes was open,the side where I get Money Orders from had the fence pulled down. I was going to send payment for my Matech USGI BUIS from a guy on our in state forum.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Makes me wonder if Columbus Day is celebrated at the post office on the reservation.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Hey Inor
> I dare you to say Columbus discovered America to a Finlander!


Screw the Finns - round-headed-pricks!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I completely missed Columbus Day. It really has little importance for me as I know that his "discovery" was neither the first not the last of its kind.
Native Americans were the third discoverers of the North American continent and they did a good job of not destroying it. It's a shame that the Europeans couldn't learn from them.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

What should we learn from them. They were generally a pretty violent, backward bunch.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry I came in a day late!.Columbus has also gave us some great salami! too!....if you have ever had that brand you know what I mean.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Screw the Finns - round-headed-pricks!


Ha,my fil is one,luckily the missus is only half finned!.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Ha,my fil is one,luckily the missus is only half finned!.


The ones we are talking about are the Finlanders who live in the Northern part of Minnesota.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The ones we are talking about are the Finlanders who live in the Northern part of Minnesota.


Does upper Michigan apply?.thats where a lot dispersed to in the early part of the century..ust aboot everrbody talks like dis dere....eh?....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roy said:


> Makes me wonder if Columbus Day is celebrated at the post office on the reservation.


Columbus never set foot in North America. Why would the American Indians have a beef with him?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The ones we are talking about are the Finlanders who live in the Northern part of Minnesota.


I do not have much direct experience with Youper Finns (that I know of). I have WAY TOO MUCH experience with NE Minnesota Finns. They are all Commies as I am sure MeanGreen will attest to.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Columbus never set foot in North America. Why would the American Indians have a beef with him?


Ultimately destroyed the native lifestyle of hunting and fishing all day while woman took care of lodge.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

9UC - so what has changed?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I do not have much direct experience with Youper Finns (that I know of). I have WAY TOO MUCH experience with NE Minnesota Finns. They are all Commies as I am sure MeanGreen will attest to.


Pretty scary bunch up there in the Iron Range. When I was up their I thought this female finlander was wearing wool socks, turns out she wasn't wearing socks.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Good come back! Thanks, I expected to get blasted.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In the 5000 years that the native Americans lived here they didn't deforest the land, destroy the rivers, destroy the hunting, or build a single city full of socialists.

Hunting and fishing was free and they only took what they needed. They lived a territorial life and some moved to follow the game. Yes, they had territorial fights with other natives but they obviously weren't as violent as the settlers. The white hunters destroyed the herds of buffalo so they could stave the natives out of existence. They claimed land and clear-cut for farms. Then cities were built.

I think comparisons between the two life styles the way of the settlers was more wasteful and disastrous to the land.

Now we are all trying to get away from the dense population centers and get back to a life of subsistence living. We should have learned from the natives.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

This idylic image of Indians is mostly BS. The Indians we have today a very similar to what they were 500 years ago.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

roy said:


> This idylic image of Indians is mostly BS. The Indians we have today a very similar to what they were 500 years ago.


Agreed, image is idyllic, but at least they were not living in the midst of a slum style governmental welfare system.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

When Cortez was in Mexico he described the human sacrifice and canibalism as worse than any slaughterhouse in Sevile.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And then he proceeded to commit genocide.... Ya, just feeling the morality there.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You forget that Cortez had lotsa help from the folks the Aztec were subjugating.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't forget that some of his men got what was coming to them and that their "native" help ran and left them to fight it out.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

C'mon guys! I posted this thread to have a quick chuckle about how "polite society" presently views Columbus Day, not to start a debate about whether the American Indians or the ancestors of the illegal aliens from Mexico were right. Lighten up. With so many other more immediate problems facing us, I just thought a laugh at a ridiculous present day argument might brighten your day. Please do not tear each other up over something that happened more than 400 years before any of us were born.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey didn't native americans discover it first


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

roy said:


> This idylic image of Indians is mostly BS. The Indians we have today a very similar to what they were 500 years ago.


To speak in a general sense based on the talk here we can conclude that most people will agree with the following:

1 African Americans are mostly on food stamps and welfare
2 Mexicans immigrants are illegal stealing our jobs living of welfare by not paying taxes
3 Native people were backwards savages and a very violent race
4 Islamic people are ALL terrorists and we need a holy war to wipe them off the face of the earth because of there religion

5 while may people here celebrate there own race's culture and pride.

um... do you maybe kinda see how SOME people can kinda think you come of as racist? Any non-white race discussion is and always been negative as well as any other country discussion has also been negative only white american seems to be the only positive topic to have a conversation about.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> To speak in a general sense based on the talk here we can conclude that most people will agree with the following:
> 
> 1 African Americans are mostly on food stamps and welfare
> 2 Mexicans immigrants are illegal stealing our jobs living of welfare by not paying taxes
> ...


Well OK, just as long as you're not a Finlander!!!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Well OK, just as long as you're not a Finlander!!!


If I remember correctly I'm mostly Polish, German, and Czechoslovakia. Also one of my ancestors was royalty!  A princess way back in the day but from some smaller nation so it's not that big of a deal I guess...

haha but yea I guess I am a descendant of eastern Europe though I never found it to be at all important since I never been to europe but I think my grandparents or great grand parents were actually FROM europe. Either way I always figured I was just a white american and moved on lol Also with the default on the debt set for... Thursday it might be a nice time to try living in another nation  I think maybe Iceland the only country that jailed the bankers haha I think that's the future of actually freedom countries they will be smaller nations that have little impact on a global scale. I'm sure they may eventually fall to but I think that's where the last freedom individuals will be born in to freedom.

Here Democrats want socialism, Republicans want a police state... and you know with the art of compromising we will get a Socialized Police State! :shock: ...which if you think about it we already have!! :lol: oh... that awkward moment when you realize "WTF he's right! we DO have a socialized police state!" and the problem is BOTH Democrats and Republicans!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not have much direct experience with Youper Finns (that I know of). I have WAY TOO MUCH experience with NE Minnesota Finns. They are all Commies as I am sure MeanGreen will attest to.


I would never call one a commie face to face,they did fight the russians in 1938 to 1940 and beat the daylights out of them you know, russians lost 200,000 and the finns only lost 25,000 they knew what was coming and...well, talk about preparedness.and, we are Yoopers...from "da UP"


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would never call one a commie face to face,they did fight the russians in 1938 to 1940 and beat the daylights out of them you know, russians lost 200,000 and the finns only lost 25,000 they knew what was coming and...well, talk about preparedness.and, we are Yoopers...from "da UP"


I don't think you understand what a Finlander is; you see it isn't exactly a person from Finland. A Finlander is found around Finland, Minnesota and up into the Iron Range. They are not quite a hillbilly and not quite a hippie. They are extremely liberal, on the edge of communist.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I don't think you understand what a Finlander is; you see it isn't exactly a person from Finland. A Finlander is found around Finland, Minnesota and up into the Iron Range. They are not quite a hillbilly and not quite a hippie. They are extremely liberal, on the edge of communist.


And they have perfectly round heads - the kind they make piss-pots out of.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> And they have perfectly round heads - the kind they make piss-pots out of.


And they have small hands and smell of cabbage!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, I see.should have googled it...Finland Minn.wah.....Im a Sicilian,Scotch and Irish meself, a cheap **** that cant hold my liquor.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am an all American mutt. I have traced my ancestry (my wife has) back to the Mayflower and before that to a bunch of ruffians and a royal line but I am more American than any of the seventeen or so nationalities of which I am composed. The only way I could be more American is to have had some native American in there.
I probably have most of the nationalities that people make fun of but I really don't care because I am first and foremost an American patriot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Spaniards did settle the oldest continiously occupied city in the United States - Saint Augustine. Which today is known chiefly for separating dollars from Yankee tourists.
The French did have a settlement in present day Jacksonville which was earlier than St Augustine, but the Spanish sallied forth and killed them all.


----------

